# What's the status on the Airwire G-3 decoder?



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I do have a query into Mike Kidman at Reindeer Pass, but has anyone heard when the G3 receivers are going to really be available? Not referring to the drop ins... Thanks, Ed


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed,

According to CVP's website, they are to be shipped starting December 27th, 2012.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The 27th is a valid date but subject to change.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the information, Mike sent me an email as well and agrees that he should have them right after Christmas and the price will be similiar. Ed


----------

